# San Diego Catfishing



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys been lurking on your boards for a while checking out your great catches and decided to show you what we get into out here in San Diego. Hope you guys enjoy the pics of our lakes and fish from my personal collection. Keep in mind Trot Lines and Juglines are illegal here and our limit of catfish is 5. please wait a min as i am posting alot of pics n can only do 10 at a time

El Capitan Reservoir


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Lake Murray


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

SweetWater Lake


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Sutherland Reservoir


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok done posting pics feel free to reply anyone.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, I will comment 

It would be a lot easier to view your images if you would place a newline (enter key) after each IMG code instead of stringing them all out. The "return would cause them to be arranged vertically instead of horizontally

At least for me.

And one more. Those pictures of the fried fish sure make me hungry.


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

grayfish said:


> Ok, I will comment
> 
> It would be a lot easier to view your images if you would place a newline (enter key) after each IMG code instead of stringing them all out. The "return would cause them to be arranged vertically instead of horizontally
> 
> ...


ah i see i think it may have to do with the display settings of your pc because one of my pc's i have to scroll to the right and my other it is vertical but thanks for the tidbit and the comments.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Lot's of nice pic's and some pretty scenery but I got to think'n about a big pot of turtle soup when I seen that pic of that softshell. Nice job


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

Roger said:


> Lot's of nice pic's and some pretty scenery but I got to think'n about a big pot of turtle soup when I seen that pic of that softshell. Nice job


ha i never had turtle soup before how do you prepare it?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

This isn't really not considered a soup but it's a creole dish from S. Louisiana

*Turtle Sauce Piquant*

3 lbs. turtle meat, cut up
2 cups Basic Vegetable Mixture (see below)
1 small can mushroom buttons
1 small can mushroom steak sauce
1 can stewed tomatoes with Green chilies
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning, to taste
1 long green hot pepper, chopped
½ cup onion tops, chopped
¼ cup parsley, chopped

Boil meat for a few minutes. Drain and season with Tony Chachere's Seasoning. Melt margarine in Dutch oven and brown meat until starts to stick. Add chopped vegetable mix and cook for 10 minutes. Add mushrooms, steak sauce, Rotel, green hot peppers, and about a pint of water. Bring to a boil; lower fire, cover pot and simmer for 3 to 4 hours until meat is tender. If gravy is too thin, mix a tablespoon of flour and ¼ cup of water and add to gravy. Cook until it thickens, then add onion tops, parsley and serve. Yields 6 servings.

BASIC VEGETABLE MIXTURE

1 onion
2 sticks celery
½ bell pepper
1 clove garlic


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

there we go...new pics and scenery....i was starting to think only us texan have extra time to wet a line....nice mountains in the backgound....where are the bikini blonds cal is famous for?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, here is the problem I see. With soooooooo many nice pics of fish caught, I am now starving. When do we eat??? LOL Very nice pics there.

BTW, with all those fish you caught, do you have time to work or are you retired and rich??? LOL


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

OK I see why you haven't posted here before. You been fishing the whole time. 

Thanks for some pics of some different scenery.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pics Russ!!!


----------



## CatfishRuss (Nov 25, 2008)

muleherder said:


> OK I see why you haven't posted here before. You been fishing the whole time.
> 
> Thanks for some pics of some different scenery.


ha ya i never really thought of different scenery considering 90 pct of freshwater fishing out here is in the mountains and not far from town. I mean you see i ride my bike to the lake which is about a 20 min ride... but riding back with all those fish and all that weight is not fun ha.


----------

